# My best video yet: Sailfish, Tuna, Mahi, Dolphins in Quepos, Costa Rica - Feb 2012



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Had a killer trip to Quepos at the end of February and got the most out of my GoPro. Spent three days out on the water and during that time we released 16 pacific sailfish, landed a couple mahi and had an exhilarating encounter with a giant pod of dolphins and a school of yellowfin tuna. Enjoy!





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/37973419">Quepos, Costa Rica - Pacific Sailfish, Mahi, Yellowfin Tuna, Dolphins - February 2012</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/pdabill">Paul Dabill</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>
https://vimeo.com/37973419


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Damn nice video !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is just awesome!!! Great video.


----------

